#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Warnex spuiten

## I.T. drive in

Hallo,

Ik ga toch de DHZ sub overspuiten omdat de warnex die er nu opzit niet de echte warnex look heeft. Bovendien heb ik niet grof genoeg geschuurd want er komen scheurtjes in. Dan kan ik meteen nog wat kleine aanpassingen doen aan het houtwerk enz.
Ik heb alle mogelijke topics al doorgelezen over warnex maar ik kan nergens duidelijk vinden hoe je het moet spuiten.
Wat ik begrepen heb heb je dit allemaal nodig:

-Compressor
-Warnex
-Hogedrukspuit met fijnnevelaar.
-Drukvat.

klopt dit hele verhaal of zie ik dingen over het hoofd?

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik weet niet of je de spuitspullen hebt staan, maar met een (grove) roller kun je ook een prima resultaat behalen..

Verder is het heel belangrijk dat na het schuren de boel goed stofvrij maakt en ontvet. Je eindresultaat valt of staat met deze werkzaamheden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Scheurtjes komen meestal doordat de ondergrond oplost in de warnex, wat zit eronder?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hallo,

Ik had er eerst nog een gewone zwarte laag houtverf op.
Toen heb ik de hele laag kaalgeschuurd tot op het hout.
Daarna twee lagen warnex.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan denk ik dat de Warnex reageert met de verf die er al op zat. Kaalschuren op de plekken waar de scheurtjes zitten, heel dun laagje Warnex opbrengen en kijken of het dan wel goed blijft. Daarna kun je een tweede laag in de normale dikte opbrengen en zou het goed moeten zijn.
Mocht het niet gaan dan kun je een grondverf proberen op waterbasis.
Waar het om gaat is de onderlaag te isoleren zodat het niet meer kan reageren met de Warnex.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Mocht het niet gaan dan kun je een grondverf proberen op waterbasis.
> Waar het om gaat is de onderlaag te isoleren zodat het niet meer kan reageren met de Warnex.



Dat heb ik dus gedaan op wat binnenbakken voor een flightcase, helaas ging de warnex door de (acryl) grondverf ook scheuren.

Daarna nogmaals met warnex eroverheen en toen was het wel ok.
De andere bakken heb ik direct met warnex gedaan, dat zag er meteen goed uit. 
Ik weet niet op langere termijn... Ik ben er zelf altijd zuinig op, dus leid het niet zoveel.

Een vriend van me heeft het op turbosound bassen gesmeerd (na goed schuren) daar lag de warnex zo af...

----------


## MusicXtra

Als het niet scheurt kun je ervan uitgaan dat er geen reactie is tussen de Warnex en de onderlaag en dat het dus blijft zitten.
Probleem bij Warnex is de hoge laagdikte, hierdoor duurt het erg lang voor alle oplosmiddelen echt verdampt zijn en is er dus alle tijd om de ondergrond op te lossen wat zich dus uit in de scheurtjes. Warnex is ook bedoelt om zonder grondverf aangebracht te worden, dus zo op het blanke hout. Je moet bijvoorbeeld ook niet een laag Warnex aanbrengen en een dag later nog een laag, dan loop je ook het risico op scheurtjes.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Nee, dat snap ik.
Ik had gewoon 5 a 6 min. gewacht voordat de andere laag erop ging.
Maar ik krijg ook niet het echte warnex effect.
Daarom ga ik hem ook spuiten, maar wat heb ik daar precies voor nodig?
Ik kan nergens precies vinden wat je nodig hebt.  :Confused: 
Ik heb nam. een kennis die een spuiterij heeft  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Warnex kun je spuiten met een 'bodyschutz' spuit, deze kun je krijgen bij een automaterialen handel voor rond de  20,-. Wil je het professioneel doen dan heb je een drukvat of pomp nodig met een pistool en een 2.0-2.5 mm douchesetje. Omdat Warnex een heel hoge viscositeit heeft zul je deze apparatuur weinig tegenkomen bij spuiterijen.
Mijn ervaring is dat het met een rollertje prima gaat en met de juiste structuur.

----------


## laserguy

Stomme vraag van een verfleek: kun je echt die structuur krijgen met een gewoon vlak rollertje of heb je er dan zo een nodig waar kuiltjes in de rol zitten?

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Stomme vraag van een verfleek: kun je echt die structuur krijgen met een gewoon vlak rollertje of heb je er dan zo een nodig waar kuiltjes in de rol zitten?



Een schapenvachtroller zorgt voor het gewenste effect.... en het is handig een zo'n breed mogelijke roller te nemen. Een kleine roller "rolt" nl. niet in de Warnex (hij glijdt namelijk zonder te  "rollen" door de verf), waardoor je de gewenste struktuur niet meer  krijgt.

----------


## Richnies2000

mijn ervaring met warnex opbrengen is eerste laag met een fijne gele structuur roller, de 2de en derde laag met een kortharige lakviltroller

na het rollen lijkt de warnex vol met luchtbelletjes te zitten niets van aantreken en na een paar minuten even narollen met dezelfde gele roller dan verdwijnen de luchtbelletjes.

hier een plaatje van het resultaat (beetje veel schittering, fotograveren is niet mijn hobby!)

----------


## laserguy

ok, dank voor de zeer nuttige tips!

----------


## I.T. drive in

@richnies2000

volgens mij heb je hetzelfde effect als mij alleen dan zonder scheurtes...
Want ik krijg niet dit effect:

----------


## Richnies2000

ik denk dat het zo ongeveer onmogelijk is om die laag te krijgen met een roller, dit omdat je met een roller geen spetters kan maken!

----------


## I.T. drive in

Dit is ook de reden waarom ik hem wil laten spuiten.

----------


## ethen

hallo,

Ik wil de kast van musicxtra ook gaan spuiten met warnex.
Ik heb een spuitpistol. Is er een met zo onderbeker. Maar alleen onze compressor is te licht.

Weet iemand hoeveel bar druk je ongeveer nodig hebt om het te spuiten.
Ik heb ook ergens gelezen dat je ook een minimaal liter lucht moet hebben of zo.

Daarom wil ik op het werk zo grote compressor lenen ( zo eentje die je achter de auto moet hangen :Stick Out Tongue:  ) denk dat het daarwel mee moet lukken.

zou dit lukken of niet?

alvast bedankt

----------


## renevanh

Een huis/tuin/keuken compressor van de Gamma bouwt vaak al 8 tot 10 bar op, dat mag echt niet te weinig zijn voor wat spuitwerk...

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoeveel lucht je nodig hebt hangt van de spuit af.
Warnex spuiten met een onderbeker zal je echt niet gaan lukken (ook niet met een bovenbeker), de spuit is simpelweg niet in staat de Warnex uit de beker te zuigen.
Zoals ik al meerdere keren heb gezegd heb je voor Warnex een drukvat, verfpomp of een body-schutz spuit nodig. De eerste twee zijn voor professionele toepassing met bijbehorend prijskaartje, de laatste is voor twee tientjes te krijgen bij de betere automaterialen handel.
Drukvat zal ongeveer 4 bar nodig hebben, luchtverbruik is laag, denk rond de 150 ltr/min. Verfpomp heb ik zelf en gebruikt ook ongeveer 100-150 ltr/min. maar heeft een druk nodig van ongeveer 6 bar om de pomp aan te drijven. Body-schutz pistool heeft tussen de 2 en 6 bar nodig en zal tussen de 100 en 350 ltr/min. gebruiken, afhankelijk van de druk.
Met een drukvat of pomp kun je spelen met de materiaaldruk en de lucht door je pistool, weinig materiaaldruk en relatief veel lucht resulteert in een fijne nevel voor de eerste laag. Daarna luchtdruk omlaag tot 2 bar en materiaal druk omhoog tot 4 bar om een mooie spetterstructuur te krijgen, dit alles met een 2,5 mm douchesetje.
Met een body-schutz pistool doe je er goed aan eerst met een rollertje een dekkende laag aan te brengen om daarna de structuur met de spuit erop te spuiten.

----------


## ethen

hallo,

Musicxtra bedankt voor u info.

Ik moet zeggen dat mijn spuit er niet een is die je zo bij de gamma koopt.
Deze heb ik ook bij een goede auto matrialen zaak gekocht en die worden ook vaak gebruikt om auto's te spuiten.
Zal de dat zaak van veranderen of niet?

Anders toch maar met de roller aan de gang.

bedankt groetjes

----------


## MusicXtra

> Deze heb ik ook bij een goede auto matrialen zaak gekocht en die worden ook vaak gebruikt om auto's te spuiten.



Vergelijk de viscositeit van autolak eens met Warnex.... :Wink: 
Autolak wordt verspoten met een 1,3 mm douchesetje met een bovenbeker en heel soms nog met een onderbeker. Autolak is vergelijkbaar met limonadesiroop wat de viscositeit betreft en zal dus makkelijk door die 1,3 mm opening kunnen. Warnex daarentegen lijkt meer op dikke stroop en je wilt geen nevel maar grote spetters uit je spuit, dat bereik je door weinig lucht te gebruiken. Die lucht van een autospuitpistool zorgt ook voor onderdruk in de beker waarmee het materiaal opgezogen wordt. Heb je dus weinig druk dan zal er ook weinig materiaal mee komen en dat is precies wat je niet wilt.
Fabrikanten schrijven ook niet voor niets technische informatie bladen, Warnex schrijft voor wat ik in mijn vorige post heb geschreven en dat is niet zomaar.

----------


## ethen

Oke

Ik heb de spullen toch liggen dus ik kan het altijd proberen.
En als het niet lukt pak ik gewoon lekker een rollertje.
Ik zal het u wel laten weten hoe het gegaan is.

Toch bedankt voor alle info.

----------


## MusicXtra

Kan alleen ff niet volgen waarom je het vraagt als je het uiteindelijk toch gaat proberen. :Confused:

----------


## Richnies2000

om je gekochte verfspuit meteen een keer vies te maken!

----------


## ethen

musicxtra. Ja dat is eigenlijk wel stom van mij. Maar ging er ook een beetje om van hoeveel liter lucht je nodig had en de druk.


richnies2000. nee niet om me nieuw gekochte verfspuit vies te maken want hij is al lang niet nieuw meer :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> musicxtra. Ja dat is eigenlijk wel stom van mij. Maar ging er ook een beetje om van hoeveel liter lucht je nodig had en de druk.



Gisteravond nog even gekeken welke druk ik heb ingesteld, dat is dus 4 bar voor de materiaal druk en tussen de 2 en 3 bar lucht.
Dat houdt dus in dat het materiaal met een druk van 4 bar :EEK!:  door de spuitopening van 2,5 mm geperst wordt!
Verwacht dus niet dat het door jouw onderbeker door een opening van 1,3 mm gezogen wordt door de kleine onderdruk die er in de stijgbuis ontstaat. :Wink:

----------


## ethen

> Gisteravond nog even gekeken welke druk ik heb ingesteld, dat is dus 4 bar voor de materiaal druk en tussen de 2 en 3 bar lucht.
> Dat houdt dus in dat het materiaal met een druk van 4 bar door de spuitopening van 2,5 mm geperst wordt!
> Verwacht dus niet dat het door jouw onderbeker door een opening van 1,3 mm gezogen wordt door de kleine onderdruk die er in de stijgbuis ontstaat.



 
Hallo.

Musicxtra bedankt voor de info.
Ik heb net even gekeken welke spuit ik heb.
Het is een star paint spray gun sj-101-8a.
Er zit een 1.7 mm spuitkopje op.
Ik kan de onderbeker ook op druk zetten als het nodig is.

groetjes michiel

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik kan de onderbeker ook op druk zetten als het nodig is.



Voor zover ik kan zien is dat een imitatie van een Devillbis en dus een conventionele onderbeker spuit. Die zal het dus echt niet doen met Warnex en al helemaal niet met een 1,7 mm nozzle.

----------


## Gertje123

Hoe moet ik de Warnex verf aanbrengen op hout met een roller (die nog moet worden gekocht)??

----------


## dj-inkognito

gertje.........

wanneer ga jij ZELF EENS LEZEN?!
dit topic heeft maar 3 paginas. als je leest op pagina 2 had je gezien wat voor roller je het best kon gebruiken.
het is niet de bedoeling dat wij joun huiswerk gaan doen toch?

Een schapenvachtroller zorgt voor het gewenste effect.... en het is handig een zo'n breed mogelijke roller te nemen. Een kleine roller "rolt" nl. niet in de Warnex (hij glijdt namelijk zonder te "rollen" door de verf), waardoor je de gewenste struktuur niet meer krijgt.

----------


## Gertje123

Ik heb deze topic nu al voor de derde keer gelezen, en ga nu ook voor de derde keer vertellen dat ik er nog steeds NIKS wijzer van ben!
Het probleem is niet over de roller, maar over het verhaal van die grondverf. De ene zegt van wel en de ander van niet!

----------


## stainz

Beste Gert,

Uit je vorige vraag in dit topic wordt niet duidelijk dat je wat wil weten over het gebruikt van grondverf, waar jouw reactie dan ook op slaat snap ik niet helemaal. 
Ik gebruik zelf geen grondverf onder de warnex, maar ik weet ook van genoeg mensen dat ze het wel doen en toch ook een mooi resultaat krijgen.  In mijn ogen is er dus geen goede of foute manier zoals met wel meer dingen in ons beroep.

Groet

----------


## Richnies2000

onder het motto cursus duits 

hier een warnex manual

http://www.ab-audio.de/media/product...1218205006.pdf

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Ik heb deze topic nu al voor de derde keer gelezen, en ga nu ook voor de derde keer vertellen dat ik er nog steeds NIKS wijzer van ben! ( ! x 1000) Het probleem is niet over de roller, maar over het verhaal van die grondverf. De ene zegt van wel en de ander van niet!



als je nu eens zelf gaat lezen wat voor vragen je allemaal gesteld hebt dan weet je ook waar je andwoord op kunt verwachten pino...

hieronder vraag je toch echt wat voor roller je nodig hebt en NIETS over grondverf





> Hoe moet ik de Warnex verf aanbrengen op hout met een roller (die nog moet worden gekocht)??

----------


## Richnies2000

zoals je kunt lezen in de duitse manual  hoef je geen grondverf te gebruiken bij toepassing op mdf en multiplex, rollen zijn diverse mogelijkheden voor... 

eerst eventueel een dunne hechtlaag met kortharige roller  (lak vilt roller) 
2de laag met een gele structuur roller
en evt een 3e en 4e laag met wederom een kortharige roller

en klaar is kees ( of gertje)

----------


## laserguy

Even een zijvraag: stel dat je een grondlaag wilt leggen, dan raden zij HYDROGRUND aan. Warnex koop je hier o.a. bij J&H maar waar koop je HYDROGRUND? Ik ga binnenkort nml. een stel speakers refurbishen en de beschermlaag is nu opgekleefd vinyl. Die laag gaat er wel af maar de lijm zit voor een stuk in het hout gedrenkt waardoor dit hout bijna niks van vocht meer opneemt en ik vrees dat Warnex niet echt goed gaat hechten op een gladde laag vandaar dat ik HYDROGRUND zou willen gebruiken... Of kan er iemand MET ZEKERHEID zeggen dat dit niet nodig is en dat ik direct mag Warnexen...

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar is vrij eenvoudig achter te komen, kwestie van een klein stukje proberen en een hechtingstestje doen....

----------


## dj-inkognito

@Laserguy

http://www.herbol.be/nl/Producten/Ge...Hydrogrund.htm

even via contact formulier berichtje sturen
staat ook een gebruikershandleiding in het NEDERLANDS in hoe je het dient te gebruiken,

Rick

----------


## laserguy

Hartelijke dank dj-inkognito! Daar kom ik heel ver mee denk ik.

@MusicXtra: ja, maar ik heb geen verstand van verven... wat volgens een testje misschien voor mij wel goed is, is het in werkelijkheid misschien niet en misschien zie ik pas na maanden dat het niet zo goed is en kan ik opnieuw beginnen. Niet efficiënt.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Hartelijke dank dj-inkognito! Daar kom ik heel ver mee denk ik.



heb hier voor je nog een beter adresje!
http://www.petervanginkel.nl/index.php?id=195
kun je online per liter bestellen :Wink: 

succes er mee!
Rick

----------


## laserguy

Nogmaals bedankt Rick! Bij kunstenaarsbenodigdheden had ik het inderdaad niet gezocht  :Wink: .

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Nogmaals bedankt Rick! Bij kunstenaarsbenodigdheden had ik het inderdaad niet gezocht .



dat is de reden waarom ik nooit google, mijn vrouw weet toch altijd alles beter.... 

Rick

----------


## laserguy

Dank aan je vrouw! Spijtig dat ik je vrouw in Firefox niet kan instellen als standaard zoekmachine :P

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Dank aan je vrouw! Spijtig dat ik je vrouw in Firefox niet kan instellen als standaard zoekmachine :P



+1 
( hahahahahaha tien tekens )
youre welcome.

----------


## sjig

Haal even een topic uit de oude doos. Ik heb toch nog een vraag over het aanbrengen van warnex dmv een roller. 

Ik zit hier met twee kg warnex, een grote schapenwol roller en een spongebob roller (zo'n grote gele roller met gaten erin!). Is het mogelijk om met een van deze rollers een effect als deze te krijgen? 
(sorry voor het rare linkje, maar vanaf een smartphone is dat niet te doen!) 

En ja, ik heb het topic gelezen. Maar ik ben er niet helemaal uit, en mijn Duits is ook niet zo whieha.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Het is mij nooit gelukt met een roller en ik had het wel eens eerder gevraagd of dit kon maar ik denk dat je dan echt moet spuiten

----------


## sjig

Ik heb een keer verf gespoten... Het resultaat was een zwart geverfde muur, en een door mij vermoordde verfspuit!

----------


## dexter

Ik spuit ook regelmatig dingen in de warnex, je moet er op letten dat je het spul verdunt en dat je een spuitpistoor pakt met een grote nozzle anders wil het niet.

----------


## sjig

> Ik heb een keer verf gespoten... Het resultaat was een zwart geverfde muur, en een door mij vermoordde verfspuit!



Ik ga hoe dan ook zelf *NIET* verven. 
Ik wil niet nog een keer zo'n situatie hebben! En met een structuur roller (zo'n spongebob) krijg ik daar wel iets mee wat er op lijkt? EN heeft iemand  hier misschien een foto van?

----------


## Timothy

Je moet goed opletten met welke structuurroller je gaat werken. Ik heb het in ieder geval meermaals al gedaan met Warnex en een structuurroller en dat lukt echt wel goed.
Alleen heb ik een vaag vermoeden dat je 'Spongebob'roller zo'n oranje roller is met dikke bulten, en die heb je natuurlijk niet nodig voor het gewenste effect. Ook met de schappenvachtroller (deze is al iets beter, maar toch nog niet je dat) krijg je het effect van de echte speakerkasten niet.
Je moet op zoek naar de roller die er uitziet als een gele spons (roller is ook geel) en er zitten onregelmatige gaatjes in (zoals een schuurspons). In de DHZ verkopen ze die in een grote versie, maar ik heb het via een leverancier van Warnex gedaan met kleine rolletjes van 10-11 cm en dat werkt echt wel goed...

----------


## sjig

Bedoel je dan deze? 
Link: http://www.debouwmarktshop.eu/WebRoo...urrol_geel.PNG

----------


## kvdb013

Ik heb al mijn speakers met deze roller gedaan, en vind het resultaat gewoon goed! Ik zal vanavond een foto proberen te posten(ben ik niet zo goed in)

----------


## Timothy

> Bedoel je dan deze? 
> Link: http://www.debouwmarktshop.eu/WebRoo...urrol_geel.PNG



Dat is hem inderdaad. Met die structuurrol kan je het gewenste resultaat bereiken.
Ikzelf heb wel met de kleine rolletjes gewerkt (10-11 cm) maar effect is natuurlijk hetzelfde...

----------


## kvdb013

Ik gebruik ook de kleinere variant, ik vind dat er bij de grote veel te veel Warner verloren gaat, er gaat nogal wat in de roller zitten

----------


## sjig

> Ik heb al mijn speakers met deze roller gedaan, en vind het resultaat gewoon goed! Ik zal vanavond een foto proberen te posten(ben ik niet zo goed in)



Dat zou erg fijn zijn!

Die gele met gaten bedoelde ik ook met spongebob roller  :Wink: !

----------


## sjig

Iemand een fotootje? kvdb013?

----------


## kvdb013

ik heb helaas nog geen tijd hehad om uit te zoeken hoe ik een foto plaats. ik kan morgen even kijken voor je. 
gr koen

----------


## sjig

Via imageshack kan je foto's uploaden. En als dit niet luit kan ik je via pm ook even mijn mail adres doorgeven hoor!

----------


## kvdb013

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

bij deze twee fotos

----------


## sjig

Bedankt voor de foto's. Dat is de structuur die ik eigenlijk wel verwachtte, en die ik helemaal prima!

----------


## kvdb013

Ik doe zelf eerst een laag met een gewoon lakrollertje(zo'n witte) alszijnde grondlaag, en dan een laag met de structuurroller. Succes!

----------


## weller

Eerder in dit topic is aangehaald om warnex te spuiten met een body-schutz pistool.

Ik heb deze pistool gekocht:

http://www.edzo.nl/product/2934/Body...oef-eenvoudigd
http://www.edzo.nl/coatings/2944/Unt...tbaar-1-liter/

ik heb een bus verf gekocht en leeg gegooit, schoon gemaakt met thinner, en warnex erin gegoten.

de druk die aangegeven wordt (3-5 bar) is te hoog, er ontstaat geen spetterlak, maar een gewone gladde egale laag. Ik heb uiteindelijk de druk op 2 bar gezet en dit was het resultaat:



van mij mogen de spetters nog groter maar de druk is nu al zo laag dat er weinig materiaal mee komt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je kunt ook nog proberen de Warnex met 5-10% water te verdunnen.

----------


## frederic

Ik kan nergens terug vinden (ik dacht hier ergens iets over gelezen te hebben) of je Warnex op polyester kunt aanbrengen?

----------


## MusicXtra

In het technisch informatieblad van Warnex geven ze aan dat het op de meest diverse ondergronden hecht, je dient dit zelf te testen.

----------


## Rademakers

Vanuit chemische achtergrond zou ik op goed geschuurde en schone polyester (en epoxy) geen problemen verwachten. Wel op polyetheen (PE) en polypropeen (PP). Ik gebruik al jaren polyesterplamuur in combinatie met Warnex.

Mvg Johan

----------


## weller

Geprobeerd met water te verdunnen. Het effect is minder mooi. De spetters liggen minder op het oppervlak maar vloeien meer door in de lak. Wel zijn de spetters grover doordat de druk verder omlaag kan (+/1 bar). De spettergrootte en dichtheid zijn naar het zin, maar het is niet ruw genoeg. De spetters glimmen ook niet zo mooi als zonder verdunning.

Een foto heb ik nu even niet. vergeten te maken.

de spuit en bus heb ik nu over omdat ik wil proberen met een verfpomp.

http://www.gereedschap.net/verfspuit...airpress-45202

zou dit geschikt kunnen zijn?

----------


## MusicXtra

Zeker wel geschikt alleen zou ik er een 2,5 of 3 mm doucheset bij nemen, met 2 mm loop je tegen hetzelfde probleem aan.

----------


## Rademakers

Mijn ervaring met rollen is dat elke opeenvolgende laag een grover resultaat geeft. De eerste laag is niet grof genoeg, de derde laag is prima. Het zou zo kunnen zijn dat dit met spuiten hetzelfde is.

----------


## frederic

Zou je warnex kunnen spuiten met een elektrische pistool? Eventueel een dunne laag meer leggen.

----------


## weller

Hoe maken jullie het oppervlak geschikt voor het spuiten van warnex?

Bij het direct spuiten van warnex is het vullend effect weg, wat bij rollen wel gebeurt.

eerste laag rollen geeft al weer een structuur.

kwestie van minder laks zijn bij schuren en plamuren? Ik zou dan echt moeten gronden met een lak om te zien of het wel echt glad is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een linkje naar de officiële TI.

----------


## gimmebass

Hallo,

Ikzelf gebruik geen warnex,vind het te duur en kan weinig hebben.
Bij ons zit een constructiebedrijf in xe buurt die damwanden maken en ook spuiten, gegarandeerd 30jr onder water,daar gebruiken ze industrieverf voor uiteraard.
Deze verf is hele dikke smurrie en met een normale spuit niet te spuiten en is 2k.
Nu komt die....naar brezan oid rijden..tectyl spuit aanschaffen en een onderschroef fles met whatever
Het goedkoopst is..leegmaken en op 2.5bar spuiten maar.
Net zo mooi als uit de fabriek.
Mooiste is om het wel even met een roller vooraf in de grondverf of zwarte verf te zetten.
Gr thomas

----------

